
Inside insides (MRI of various foods) - timr
http://insideinsides.blogspot.com/
======
eelco
MRI is very useful to look inside things you _can't_ cut open, like, say, the
head of a living human being. If you think this is spectacular, you should try
spending more time in the kitchen. You'll see color too!

~~~
davidw
My thoughts too: they're not showing me much I don't already know from having
cut up the various fruits in question. I'd rather see stuff I can't open up
easily.

------
huhtenberg
This could greatly benefit the TWINKIE project.

<http://www.twinkiesproject.com>

------
teilo
The watermelon reminds my of a julia fractal.

------
Groxx
Interesting. I'd like to see more of the 3D composites, they're kinda cool.

Someone should do marshmallow peeps to go with peep research:
<http://www.peepresearch.org/>

------
snitko
It's interesting of course and looks cute, but why would anyone do this?

~~~
danielford
If I worked within fifty feet of an NMR machine I would do nothing but this,
right up until they fired me.

~~~
sliverstorm
Why should getting fired stop you?

------
tholex
No pomegranate? Artichoke is awesome though.

